# Pet Peeves



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

What's yours ?

Keep politics and personal attacks out of it 


One of mine....When someone sends multiple, short one - four word texts that can be and should be just a sentence and in just one text.

My response is usually a single letter in each text to spell the word ,it usually makes it's point


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

POACHERS, speeders people that don't stop at STOP signs.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Ignorant people at boat ramps (those that don’t seem to care that they don’t know what they’re doing). 

Wake board boats (see above). 

Endless telemarketing calls.

The neighbors across the street that don’t seem to get that they are blocking my driveway when they park they cars right in front of my driveway. Not bad now but when my boat is here it is a real pita backing it in.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

People in crosswalks with a cellphone to their ear while ignoring the don't walk sign.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

1. People who speak/text but don't edit the text before sending it. I don't want to spend energy trying to decipher what you're trying to say. 
2. Dirty dishes in the sink.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Stores that won’t hire/ schedule enough cashiers so it takes 4x longer to check out than shop!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Threads on pet peeves.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

People that blow there grass out onto to street. Is it that hard to mow the other way for two passes.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

People who don't yield to traffic on ramps getting onto or off of the highway.

People chewing their fingernails...drives me nuts.


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

People chewing with there mouth open/talking with food in there mouth.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

people going 45mph getting on the highway


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

When a person say's I could care less!
Just how much less could you care?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

People who let their dog stick it's head out the car window while driving. Ask your vet how many eye injuries this causes.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

People driving in the left lane on the interstate going 3 miles under the speed limit


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

People not minding their own business anymore! Seems like there is whole lot of that in the world anymore.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

talking on cell phone


fireline said:


> People driving in the left lane on the interstate going 3 miles under the speed limit


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

When my over easy egg yolk breaks when I flip it.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

.1 when your driving the posted speed limit it seems every day someone has to ride your ass .2 when your the posted speed limit and the car in front of you is driving 10 mph below and weaving, and when you finally get by them the are playing on their cell phone


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

No mutual respect people. 
Like when you hold the door for someone and they don't say thank you.


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

People that drive 35 mph through the school zone and then 25 in the 35 mph zone


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Automated answering services when you call a business. Almost impossible to talk to a real person.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

People who don't get up to merging speed on freeway exit ramps


----------



## Campohio (Dec 12, 2020)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> What's yours ?
> 
> Keep politics and personal attacks out of it
> 
> ...





FOWL BRAWL said:


> What's yours ?
> 
> Keep politics and personal attacks out of it
> 
> ...


when people call a magazine a clip


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

People who don’t use turn signal


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

Intolerant people


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

No accountability,and entitlement.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

When driving on interstate two tractor trailers side by side going 45mph.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

People in the crosswalk have the right of way. State law sign or not.


erie mako said:


> People in crosswalks with a cellphone to their ear while ignoring the don't walk sign.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

cement569 said:


> .1 when your driving the posted speed limit it seems every day someone has to ride your ass .2 when your the posted speed limit and the car in front of you is driving 10 mph below and weaving, and when you finally get by them the are playing on their cell phone


Then when you do go to pass them...they speed up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

People with internet balls and blow heads who think they know something but are just stupid


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

bruce said:


> People in the crosswalk have the right of way. State law sign or not.


Which is bullshit. Perfectly abled bodies start crossing during your turn signals. You lose your turn signal thanks to these POS. That's the exact attitude they have is "you cant tun me over". If we could they wouldn't have balls to cross when it ain't there turn


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

All of the aforementioned!! Plus, d-bag drivers in left lane that shoot across several lanes to exit


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

matticito said:


> Which is bullshit. Perfectly abled bodies start crossing during your turn signals. You lose your turn signal thanks to these POS. That's the exact attitude they have is "you cant tun me over". If we could they wouldn't have balls to cross when it ain't there turn


Especially when the computer voice at the crossing button box is announcing "wait - wait - wait".
I believe the "right of way" for pedestrians applies to non-controlled crosswalks that don't have walk/don't walk signals.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

People leaving their grocery carts in parking spots instead of walking 20 feet to put them in the cart racks


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Wait till you are old and slow.


matticito said:


> Which is bullshit. Perfectly abled bodies start crossing during your turn signals. You lose your turn signal thanks to these POS. That's the exact attitude they have is "you cant tun me over". If we could they wouldn't have balls to cross when it ain't there turn


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

People parking in handicap spots that don't have a handicap placard.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

People who don't say "You're welcome." Just "Uh huh." or "No problem."


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Litter...& the uncaring slobs that feel the need to just drop their trash wherever it's convenient. It starts with the people who just indiscriminately throw their cigarette butts out the window of their car or truck THAT HAS AN ASHTRAY !! OK....I'm done complaining for 2020. Happy New Year to all. Mike


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Leaving a couple seconds on the microwave.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

1) People not having their form of payment ready in checkout lines

2) Freezing Rain

3) Getting shocked by static electricity

4) People who leave 4 or 5 chips at the bottom of a bag

5) Getting crop dusted by the dog 

6) Coffee with creamer that is not stirred


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

People who park in the Fire Lane, just outside of stores.

Myself.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh oh oh. People who talk on there cell phone why ordering food at the counter. I always wonder just how pissed they would be if the employee was the one on the phone why they was trying to give there order.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

You know a lot of this stuff used to really bother me. To the point of being a hot head at times. A few years ago I told myself to just chill it's not a big deal. And no longer let myself get pissed at stuff I can't control.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Someone having a conversation in public place on there cell phone with the speaker on


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Specgrade said:


> People who don't say "You're welcome." Just "Uh huh." or "No problem."


...to add to this one...people that don't say "Thank You" when someone does something for them.
Especially opening/holding a door.



snagless-1 said:


> No accountability,and entitlement.


Thinkin the people in this category are the very ones in the same category of not saying "Thank You" or "You're Welcome ".
Cause when you open/hold that door for them, in their entitled mind, you are doing what you were put on earth to do...wait on them.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

jeff rod builder said:


> People with internet balls and blow heads who think they know something but are just stupid


Dang, you must get annoyed every time you log into ogf... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Pouring a second pot of water over coffee grounds and calling it acceptable...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

cheezemm2 said:


> Pouring a second pot of water over coffee grounds and calling it acceptable...


Lol who does that?


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> Threads on pet peeves.🤣🤣🤣


Lmao now I don't care who you are that's funny


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Eastside Al said:


> No mutual respect people.
> Like when you hold the door for someone and they don't say thank you.


good one


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> You know a lot of this stuff used to really bother me. To the point of being a hot head at times. A few years ago I told myself to just chill it's not a big deal. And no longer let myself get pissed at stuff I can't control.


i admire your self control


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol who does that?


My parents. My wife and I like rocket fuel, so they'll let us drink the first pot and just add water for the second go round!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

8) People on the running trail who listen to their music without headphones boombox style...I don't run to scripture, sweating to the oldies, etc. Please keep it to yourself.

9) Someone calling something a BBQ and then serving only hot dogs and hamburgers. No ribs, no brisket, no chickens? It can't be a BBQ if nothing is BBQ'd! 

10) Oh, and my real one (not just pissing and moaning)...leaving lights, tvs, space heaters etc. on when no one is in the room!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

too many pet peeves to list but here is a few RUDE people 
Getting shocked by static electricity
getting somewhere and realize you left Phone, wallet, mask etc etc at home
Did I mention Rude people ?


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

cheezemm2 said:


> 8) People on the running trail who listen to their music without headphones boombox style...I don't run to scripture, sweating to the oldies, etc. Please keep it to yourself.
> 
> 9) Someone calling something a BBQ and then serving only hot dogs and hamburgers. No ribs, no brisket, no chickens? It can't be a BBQ if nothing is BBQ'd!
> 
> 10) Oh, and my real one (not just pissing and moaning)...leaving lights, tvs, space heaters etc. on when no one is in the room!


people leaving out 7) lmao


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

bruce said:


> Wait till you are old and slow.


Stay on topic. "Perfectly abled bodies start crossing during your turn signals." What in that talks about old people? I'm talking perfectly able, young, ignorant persons that just choose to go because they are ignorant and believe since they cannot be run over it is their right to screw you, your light and everyone else behind waiting their turn when it is their right to drive! Smh.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Upland said:


> people leaving out 7) lmao


Don't make me go back and edit my post!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

cheezemm2 said:


> Don't make me go back and edit my post!


Lmao


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Upland said:


> i admire your self control


I have help,from my good friend Mary Jane.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

cheezemm2 said:


> My parents. My wife and I like rocket fuel, so they'll let us drink the first pot and just add water for the second go round!


Hahaha I tried it once with my Keurig 🤮🤮🤮... 
My kids like a cup occasionally with tons of cream. That's how I make theres.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

People who argue like children on forums


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

whitey7 said:


> People who argue like children on forums


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

whitey7 said:


> People who argue like children on forums


I’m telling mom.....


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

MuskyFan said:


> I’m telling mom.....


wahhhhhh No fair he's being mean


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Paying for gas at the pump then needing to go inside for the receipt


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

cheezemm2 said:


> Pouring a second pot of water over coffee grounds and calling it acceptable...


God, I haven't done that it years. Trick is to only use about 1/3 of the water of first brew. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> You know a lot of this stuff used to really bother me. To the point of being a hot head at times. A few years ago I told myself to just chill it's not a big deal. And no longer let myself get pissed at stuff I can't control.


Show me the way!


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Bluegillin' said:


> People leaving their grocery carts in parking spots instead of walking 20 feet to put them in the cart racks


I'm with you on that one


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Specgrade said:


> Show me the way!


There's a book out titled 'Don't Sweat the Small Stuff' that I read several years ago that helped me out.
One thing I've learned for sure is life is much less stressful if I'm in control of what I let bother me...and to what degree I let something bother me versus letting everything I don't like bother me. Especially things I have no control over.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

People who think they know it all and interrupt and don't wait for their turn to speak


----------



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

When the first car in a line of cars waiting at a red light just sits there when it turns green for 10 or 15 seconds while he plays on his phone and causes most of the people in the line of cars to miss the green light.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> People who think they know it all and interrupt and don't wait for their turn to speak


No one likes a “know it all!” You think they would know it!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hammerhead54 said:


> When the first car in a line of cars waiting at a red light just sits there when it turns green for 10 or 15 seconds while he plays on his phone and causes most of the people in the line of cars to miss the green light.


And then you give them a little honk of the horn to make them aware an they become the one pissed off at you.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lousy drivers have obviously hit a nerve with most of us. I'm perfectly satisfied if I can make it to & from a destination w/o any damage to me or the truck. I like to keep my personal safety goals simple when I'm on the road. Kinda surprised that light bars & high intensity headlights haven't been mentioned yet. Bet I just struck a nerve with somebody....Mike


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

The driver that pulls out in front of you and you almost hit them and THEY flip you off and blow the horn at you (happened today)


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

ducknut141 said:


> The driver that pulls out in front of you and you almost hit them and THEY flip you off and blow the horn at you (happened today)


Or the one that pulls out in front of you even though there is no other car behind you for a mile, then drives 35!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

And only goes 200 yards in a no passing zone and turns


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

The majority of commercials on tv , specifically nearly all during college football games.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Cell phones


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

people who think they are a badass until you confront or stand up to them, then they turn into a big *ussy


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

When you open a new bottle of milk, or some condiment, and the cardboard seal thingy under the cap that has a thin plastic lift tab that pulls away from the paper... . Then you have to get out a knife and cut out the middle of the cardboard seal because you can't get tthe edges to lift up! People that engineer that kind of [email protected] shoud be forced to use it every day for the rest of their natural life.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Eye Dr said:


> When driving on interstate two tractor trailers side by side going 45mph.


That's called a drag race. I got a buddy who drives them.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Where do I start? A biggie with me is you're crusing on the highway and you politely move to the left to let someone get on the highway from a ramp. Then they go the same speed as you and hang you out to dry. Argggg.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Crossbows during bow season, Deer Baiters, side by sides and 4 wheelers used for hunting' land leasers


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Public boat docks & people's lack of patience. It's comical to watch the extremes. Some people are just not aware of dock courtesy or just don't care and take forever. The you have another group of people that have no patience, stickler for the "rules" and generally just have a stick up their a**. I've waited up to an hour to launch and always been entertained. 


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Like fastwater, I learned after my heart attack to not let things get to me and bother me. Now I haven't mastered it yet, but I am a lot better.......
My one big pet peeve is people saying golf gods, or walleye gods or football gods and on and on. Their are no such things as golf gods or walleye gods or any football gods. Their is only one God. Period
To add on to it I also hate it when someone uses karma as a reason for something happening on earth. I hate that with a passion. Like there is really an unknown entity going around making sure that anything that is done wrong by a person, will have something wrong done to them. lol Really? SMH


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

How can you have one Pet Peeve. Hate when people talk while they yawn. Like really? I can understand what you just said? Please dont talk with food in your mouth. Certainly do not talk on the phone with food in your mouth. One that gets me yelling, is when someone opens a bag of chips grabs a handful then leaves the bag open. Arggghh


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Oh oh oh. People who talk on there cell phone why ordering food at the counter. I always wonder just how pissed they would be if the employee was the one on the phone why they was trying to give there order.


Mine is people who think that they are so important that they have to carry their cell phone everywhere they go,and if it rings,regardless of the circumstances,they have to answer it. We have 2 grandmothers in our group os 8 friends that dine out together quite often, & invaribably both ladies spend a large portion of their time at the table "face timing" their grandchildren who live out of state. They "face time" them at least once or twice every single day.... Can't you take a couple of hours off for Pete's sake?


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

People who won’t move over for vehicles with flashing lights on highway. 
Of course, flashing lights are hard to see when people are looking at their phones


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

1. Internet ODNR wannabes. Always want to question the legality of someones catch, whether length or bag limit.
2. People that stand in the middle of the aisle at the grocery store and talk and nobody can get around them. Inconsiderate asshats
3. People who are on their phones, completely oblivious to their surrounds. I have literally seen people walk into light posts and parking meters while on their phones.
4. The rampant fake victimhood in society today. More personal responsibility, less blaming others for your issues.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Being pulled forward at a drive thru window. Nope . I was in line first I'll wait right here


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Listening to people complaining about their pet peeves  
Life is to short--get over them and enjoy it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I can fix that. Do not eat fast food............


Saugeyefisher said:


> Being pulled forward at a drive thru window. Nope . I was in line first I'll wait right here


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bruce said:


> I can fix that. Do not eat fast food............


I've already fixed it by refusing to pull forward. I enjoy fast food from time to time.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I stopped years a go. It was not good for ME.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone driving and on their phone, I've seen first hand what that does. Years ago I was going bow hunting in the morning and was following a Dodge truck and could see the light from his phone as he's was texting. He wondered off his side of the road and hit a car head on and killed the guy. I had to fill a witness report with the state highway and with the insurance company. My other is the younger generation not going and shaking a Veterans hand when there wearing a hat saying there a Veteran. Oh and not finding Crown Royal Peach anywhere lol.....Rich


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

1. Waiting in line at the store only to have the person in front of you write a check, which of course, they couldn't have any of it filled out ahead of time. Then they sit and inspect their receipt before they move their ass out of the way

2. Not using turn signals. This should be a capital offense. 

3. People who actually use turn signals, but only to stop traffic while they wait for someone to unload their groceries, get in their car, start it, and back it out so they could get 2 parking spots closer to the entrance.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol who does that?



LOL,,, you heard of weak tea, right?
so What's so wrong with weak coffee!?
Been-there-done-that,, specially down hunting camp. I'll Just add another spoonful of ground coffee to the old stuff, & pour some hot water on top. 
The only time it really bothers me,,,, is the 3rd or 4th time. ;>)

lol,,,B,,, looks like your not completely "chill", yet!?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

whitey7 said:


> People who *argue like children* on forums



LOL,,,, 'on FORUMS',,, that's all?? That's what bugs you the most!?
How about everywhere, 24-7!?
You gotta come up to our camp, & or fish on one of our boats,,,,, just One day,, THAT WILL CURE YOU!

'our gang', is mostly made up of OLD retired, perverted construction workers,,,,
if you can't argue, AND BE ABLE TO TAKE IT,, you'll never last a minute!
(ain't that right, 'friends'! ;>)

'WE' are absolutely notorious for BUST'N Ba!!s.
God help the first person who screws up,,, early am. 
CRACK'n & laugh'n,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, all day long.

Hec,,, your problem ain't nothing,,,,,, chill.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

cheezemm2 said:


> Pouring a second pot of water over coffee grounds and calling it acceptable...


The proper way is to pour your coffee into the pot again and re-brew that. At least that is what I did in college before Red Bull and these other energy drinks existed!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,, you heard of weak tea, right?
> so What's so wrong with weak coffee!?
> Been-there-done-that,, specially down hunting camp. I'll Just add another spoonful of ground coffee to the old stuff, & pour some hot water on top.
> The only time it really bothers me,,,, is the 3rd or 4th time. ;>)
> ...


Lolol not completely. But I've gotten better .
Lots better actually.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> When you open a new bottle of milk, or some condiment, and the cardboard seal thingy under the cap that has a thin plastic lift tab that pulls away from the paper... . Then you have to get out a knife and cut out the middle of the cardboard seal because you can't get tthe edges to lift up! * People that engineer that kind of [email protected] shoud be forced to use it every day for the rest of their natural life.*



*GOOD ONE!!! Times 10!

O M G,,, I HATE THE ENGINEERS THAT CONSTANTLY HAVE TO CHANGE ALL OF OUR PERFECTLY WORKING STUFF,,, & TURN IT INTO CRAP! (Just so they can keep their jobs!???? or make a massive profit at our expense????)

Lately,,, I've been FIX'N stuff around the house,,,,,,
REMEMBER THE 'GOOD-OL-DAYS', WHEN WE HAD THOSE SIMPLE BRASS FAUCETS? WHERE AFTER 10 YEARS, YOU TAKE OUT 1-(one) SCREW, & REPLACE 1 (ONE) RUBBER OR NYLON WASHER!????
Like,,, 5 MIN, & Your DONE!
WHY, DO WE NOW NEED TO REPLACE A MASSIVELY COMPLICATED 'CARTRIDGE', THAT COST 50 TIMES MORE TO MAKE & REPLACE? (IF you can search for days & find it,, OR TO SPEND A DAY CONTACTING THE ^%$#@! 'FACTORY',,,,,,,,
SO THEY CAN SEND US THE EXACT REPLACEMENT FOR THEIR 'LIFETIME GUARANTEED FAUCET', that only lasted 5 years!?
PLEASE,,,,,
I WANT THOSE GOOD 'OL DAYS BACK!

HEY ENGINEERS,,,,,,,,,,,,, remember 'KISS'!*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> The proper way is to pour your coffee into the pot again and re-brew that. At least that is what I did in college before Red Bull and these other energy drinks existed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk




Ahhhhh, Like McDonald's coffee!? Your way tougher than me! ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*So Far,,,, on this topic, (lol) & after reading everything above,,,,, THIS needs said 5 more times!

the only thing that really gets me going is those people, who go down an 'ON' ramp, & who enter the freeway lane 20mph TOO SLOW!
AND worse yet,,,,, when 'they' get to the end of the ramp, & STOP!!! OMG,,,
Case in point;
When WE, are behind THEM, in a truck or van pulling a trailer,,, with the NEED to kick it IN THE A$$,,,, & WE can only see the on-coming traffic while looking in our mirrors,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
like,,,, Most of us don't have 3 eyes,,,,, & the ability to see in the mirror, AND see the STOPPED VEHICLE at the end of a ramp! 

BUT, then again,,,, there's always a slew of bumper-to-bumper cars gliding by in the Right lane, & NOT MOVING OVER!!? WT' THEY are the people that MAKE the on-coming vehicles STOP, in the first place. RIGHT?

(here we go again)
'WHEN I'M PRESIDENT',,,, I WILL MAKE THE RIGHT FREEWAY LANE, 'ON & OFF' ONLY.
'THRU TRAFFIC' WILL USE THE LEFT LANE (s) ONLY,,,,,, & YOU WILL HAVE TO MAINTAIN THE POSTED SPEED LIMITS, IN THOSE LANES!!
Then EVERYONE could use their cruise control, & glide along safely,,,, (just set it to 5mph higher! ;>)
IF, YOUR ONE OF THOSE, THAT STILL CAN'T MAKE YOUR HAIR APPOINTMENT ON TIME,,,,, TS.

This 'SYSTEM' will/ may help take care of the 'ON-OFF' congestion & ramp indecisions,,,, 
&, take care of those 'HURRY-UP', IMPATIENT, WEAVE BACK n FORTH THROUGH THE TRAFFIC LANES,, MORONS,,,,, 

It's a WIN WIN system,,, & I LIKE IT!? 
(they use this same 'system' out California,,, 9 lanes wide! Why not everywhere?) 

( it would be,, just Like driving in the year 2525,,, IF man is still alive?)*


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,,, 'on FORUMS',,, that's all?? That's what bugs you the most!?
> How about everywhere, 24-7!?
> You gotta come up to our camp, & or fish on one of our boats,,,,, just One day,, THAT WILL CURE YOU!
> 
> ...


LMAO sounds like a crew I would get along with Famously


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Doboy said:


> Ahhhhh, Like McDonald's coffee!? Your way tougher than me! ;>)


McDonalds coffee is good LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Doboy said:


> *So Far,,,, on this topic, (lol) & after reading everything above,,,,, THIS needs said 5 more times!
> 
> the only thing that really gets me going is those people, who go down an 'ON' ramp, & who enter the freeway lane 20mph TOO SLOW!
> AND worse yet,,,,, when 'they' get to the end of the ramp, & STOP!!! OMG,,,
> ...


you had me voting for you UNTIL California ehhhh


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hate random capital letters and bold text too


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Upland said:


> you had me voting for you UNTIL California ehhhh


Many things are screwed up in California, but not everything. Last time I was out there there seemed to be 2 systems. In one there were a series of signs on the on ramp. They would read, something like, "Do NOT stop on the on ramp. Speed up to match freeway traffic! Find a spot and GET IN IT!" In other places that were more crowded, they had cameras and computers monitoring traffic flow. There was a red light at the bottom of the ramp, and only so many cars were allowed on the ramp. When the computers spotted an opening in the traffic, the light would green, and you'd go like Hell! 

I've driven a lot of places in this country, and no place has traffic like California!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> Many things are screwed up in California, but not everything. Last time I was out there there seemed to be 2 systems. In one there were a series of signs on the on ramp. They would read, something like, "Do NOT stop on the on ramp. Speed up to match freeway traffic! Find a spot and GET IN IT!" In other places that were more crowded, they had cameras and computers monitoring traffic flow. There was a red light at the bottom of the ramp, and only so many cars were allowed on the ramp. When the computers spotted an opening in the traffic, the light would green, and you'd go like Hell!
> 
> I've driven a lot of places in this country, and no place has traffic like California!


seen in the news the other day that hospital's there have sent memo's to ambulance service if patient is critically ill heart attack that has a low chance of survival they will turn them away IMO This is wrong but to the Flakes in California it's ok for a father grandfather son daughter wife to die California can drop to the sea and float away


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Guess I hit a nerve and some nostalgia about diluted coffee! My folks were raised depression era style. Nothing went to waste. I can't tell you how much coal I moved around as a kid to fire the furnace. I remember the first year my parents installed an oil furnace with a back up wood stove. Which brings me to my next pet peeve:

When busting skids/pallets, why can't they just come apart cleanly? I hate, hate, pounding spent nails out of boards, straightening and saving them! Kindling doesn't grow on trees ya know!?!?!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Ahhhhh, Like McDonald's coffee!? Your way tougher than me! ;>)


I did work at McDonald's in HS. Maybe thats why I like my coffee strong. That and my dad drinks his coffee black, so thats what was in the thermos when we went hunting and fishing.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

whitey7 said:


> Hate random capital letters and bold text too



*lmbo,,,, That's a good one. You must be a severe amputee,,,, only 2 fingers left to type?



& to think way back,, I WAS failing English,,,,,,, because I was too shy to PUBLIC SPEAK!
Imagine that,,,,,,,,

DAMN good teacher,,,, she 'fixed it'! SHE taught me to tell stories. 
Lucky You XoXo,,, lol lol lllol! ;>)*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cheezemm2 said:


> Guess I hit a nerve and some nostalgia about diluted coffee! * My folks were raised depression era style. Nothing went to waste.* I can't tell you how much coal I moved around as a kid to fire the furnace. I remember the first year my parents installed an oil furnace with a back up wood stove. Which brings me to my next pet peeve:
> *
> When busting skids/pallets, why can't they just come apart cleanly? I hate, hate, pounding spent nails out of boards, straightening and saving them! Kindling doesn't grow on trees ya know!?!?!*



OMG,,,, exactly what I do. 
My 3 neighbors now 'burn',, & they always laughed at me when they seen me struggling, trying to get those damn screw nails out of the pallets, just to make kindling.
WHY??? they ask.
Ya, I can burn the kindling with the nails in it,,,, but after, it's a PITA to take all of those nails out of the ash!
After all,,,,, They trash 'CAN' their ashes?????
My ash has to go into the compost piles. 'OLD SCHOOL',,, GrandMa would slap me ;>)
*'Waste Not, Want Not'.*

cheezemm2,,,, Wish you lived closer,,,,, I know where there's 2 factories that throw out TONS of pallet type wood,,,,,,
Most of it, BEFORE IT'S NAILED! I went by last week, just to see,,, & I could have filled a semi trailer.
I wasn't towing my box trailer. :<(


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Doboy said:


> OMG,,,, exactly what I do.
> My 3 neighbors now 'burn',, & they always laughed at me when they seen me struggling, trying to get those damn screw nails out of the pallets, just to make kindling.
> WHY??? they ask.
> Ya, I can burn the kindling with the nails in it,,,, but after, it's a PITA to take all of those nails out of the ash!
> ...


Hysterical! In the winter time, I would be told to take the ash pan up to the garden and dump it out. The garden was not next to the house at the time. It was a walk through the field. I'd run out there in shorts and a T, and whip the ashes into the garden. It only takes one time for you to realize the difference between upwind/downwind. Eating and being covered in ash sucks!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

cheezemm2 said:


> Hysterical! In the winter time, I would be told to take the ash pan up to the garden and dump it out. The garden was not next to the house at the time. It was a walk through the field. I'd run out there in shorts and a T, and whip the ashes into the garden. It only takes one time for you to realize the difference between upwind/downwind. Eating and being covered in ash sucks!


No, no, no....when my wife and I first built our house, we used a plastic bucket to empty the woodburner....hey it worked fine when the ashes were cold! When the blizzard of 2010 hit, we had no power for 5 days other than the generator, and ran the woodburner straight for those 5 days. Well with almost 2 foot of snow up against the garage door, i wasnt walking the ashes to the garden. Let me tell you, hot ashes burn plastic buckets really quick! Garage smelles horrible! We quickly bought a metal bucket thereafter. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Doboy said:


> *lmbo,,,, That's a good one. You must be a severe amputee,,,, only 2 fingers left to type?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do people really type with more than 2 fingers?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*OK,,, now, I have another PET PEEEVE to RANT ABOUT!*

Yesterday afternoon, I was just sitting around, wasting a day & taking it easy,,, (my lungs needed a break from welding.)
*ALL WAS WELL.*
Then the Wifee yells, " MY DRYER QUIT MAKING HEAT".

omg,,,,, here we go. My serenity just exploded!
Pull out the vac, & a basket full of tools,,,, take the back off, & the control cover plates. (more of the vac ;>)
Everything seemed to be working just fine, but the heating coil wasn't getting juice. 
#1,,, I THINK;
'THERMALCOUPLE BISCUIT FUSE'?

Damn,,,, theres 4 of them back there,,,, & 2 ceramic inline breakers! Ohhh I love this new & 'IMPROVED' stuff.

#2,,, CALL FRIEND BILL. (A retired appliance repairman)
I told him what I was going to do, to troubleshoot,,, & he said to 'GO FOR IT'!

SO,,,, I carefully fired up the dryer, with the heating coil hanging free on it's wires, & started to 'JUMP' all of those fuses & breakers with a 12g hand held wire. (with the Wife staring over my shoulder,,,,, She's ON STANDBY,,,, just in case I need somebody to make a 911 CALL!

*After the 3rd fuse & one of the breakers were 'tested', I touched the 4th fuse, & C R A C K!!!, a huge spark shot out!
Now The Wife started to run,,,,,,,, but I just sat there with a large smile on my face! (SHE already had A NEW appliance SALE PAPER OUT,,,,,,, BUT I WAS THINKING THAT I JUST SAVED $450!? ;>)*
I jumped that fuse again & the heating coil lit up!
*THAT'S IT! I WON!

OK,, OK,,, Here comes the RANT,,,, in a minute.
So,,,, I call my repairman friend back, & ask him what the repair cost might be.
HE SAID,, that if he would have to come out & troubleshoot, find & repair,,, & IF he had the part on hand, the bill would be about $125-$150 !!!

OMG,,,,, NOT ME! TIME FOR ME TO FIX IT!

SO,,,,, last night, during TV prime time,,,, I began to search EBAY,,,,,, I had the fuse in hand & all of it's numbers off of the back.
WALLLLAAHHHH! FANTASTIC! Up popped the exact fuse! It's sitting in the USA, 4 day FREE delivery, & $22.50! 
Did I quickly place an order? Hell NO!*

Now, I'm here to tell ya,,,, NEVER EVER BUY the first item that pops up! Take some time to SEARCH OUT 4 or 5 of those pop-up items, & ALWAYS scroll down to the bottom of each page,,,,, there will be the same exact item listed for 1/3rd the price!

*Here, AT LAST, the RANT;
WHY the hell, does the repairman want $125, when 'I' found the EXACT PART,, THE WHOLE 5 breaker KIT FOR $12.50!? (& It's sitting in an Arizona warehouse, NOT in China,, just 4 days away)
*
*WHY, does so many of those USA PARTS STORES sell the same exact part, (all of them were MADE IN CHINA), & WANT TO MAKE A 300% PROFIT!? ISN'T 30%- 40% ENOUGH?

WHY, IS THIS 'THE AMERICAN WAY'!? 
(back to those American Engineers,,,,,, those massively intelligent engineers who CAN'T SEEM TO MAKE THE EXACT ITEM, IN THE USA. ?????)


I just shake my head thinking about all of those poor old retired citizens who are CONSTANTLY getting HOSED by a repair company,,, or PARTS WAREHOUSE.

The PARTS KIT, that I'm ordering,, HAS BEEN SOLD 3,000 TIMES!!! omg,,,,*


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

cheezemm2 said:


> Hysterical! In the winter time, I would be told to take the ash pan up to the garden and dump it out. The garden was not next to the house at the time. It was a walk through the field. I'd run out there in shorts and a T, and whip the ashes into the garden. It only takes one time for you to realize the difference between upwind/downwind. Eating and being covered in ash sucks!


LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Doboy said:


> *OK,,, now, I have another PET PEEEVE to RANT ABOUT!*
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, I was just sitting around, wasting a day & taking it easy,,, (my lungs needed a break from welding.)
> *ALL WAS WELL.*
> ...


this reminded me of a story I told certain customers when asked about labor charges The New York Times Newspaper is one of the top selling papers and one day the presses came to a stop the supervisor on duty was baffled and knew that he had to get them running ASAP so he called in a Mechanic and said you got to help me here The mechanic pulled out a large hammer and threw it across the room hitting one of the machines and all the lights came on and the presses began printing The supervisor was amazed he said how much do I owe you the mechanic said $100,000 thousand dollars The supervisor was outraged $100,000 all you did was throw a hammer and hit a machine I want a itemized bill the mechanic handed him a bill which read 1 hammer $5.00 KNOWING WHERE TO THROW HAMMER $99,995 LOL


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

How about "friends" that borrow things and you either have to ask for it back or repair it when they return it


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> How about "friends" that borrow things and you either have to ask for it back or repair it when they return it



Yep! Been there had that.
I now have a magnetic 'chalk board' on MY garage door. 'IN & OUT' columns.
And ALL of my neighbors know how to use it,,,,, or else, the door is locked to them.
So far,,,,, the system is working.


lol,,,, I had to go back & read some of this 2008 session;









What's your beef?


My beef...paying at the pump, asking for a receipt & getting the message "see cashier for receipt", having to go inside, wait in line to get the paperwork I need. Post your "beefs" here.




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Litterbugs, litterbugs & litterbugs. As a small farm owner with road frontage which I have to clean up regularly, the sight of dumbass people throwing out garbage anywhere pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> How about "friends" that borrow things and you either have to ask for it back or repair it when they return it


I had a neighbor borrow my lawn mower and after he was done he had the balls to let me know said mower would be stored in his garage if I needed to use it. It was stored in my shed as I had no garage. He thought he was DOING ME A FAVOR! I never let him near my things again after I retrieved my mower. That was several moves ago.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy, is there a V&V Appliance Parts near you? Huge parts inventory


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Specgrade said:


> I had a neighbor borrow my lawn mower and after he was done he had the balls to let me know said mower would be stored in his garage if I needed to use it. It was stored in my shed as I had no garage. He thought he was DOING ME A FAVOR! I never let him near my things again after I retrieved my mower. That was several moves ago.


I hate when they borrow something and keep it so long ownership changes hands good thing you got your mower back before he said it' his


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Maybe I missed this one. When you have an item for sale in the marketplace and people pm you with questions that are answered in a timely manner and they never respond back. At least have the courtesy to reply with a no thanks or something. So very rude.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bobk said:


> Maybe I missed this one. When you have an item for sale in the marketplace and people pm you with questions that are answered in a timely manner and they never respond back. At least have the courtesy to reply with a no thanks or something. So very rude.


I had that happen to me some people are just rude


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

How about looking up something online for a local retailer. They say they have plenty in stock. Go there, and not one in sight. Even store employees can’t find them!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Our dog is my pet peeve. Cute little Sami proudly struts into the house after dropping a steamy chalupa in the backyard, gets rewarded with a treat (usually two or three), then proceeds to rub off SOME of the Klingons on the carpet in front of the living room sofa, so I have to wipe her butt off. Why do I always have to wipe butts? When can I shave her azz? Rant over....


----------



## zcomanche21 (Jul 28, 2016)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> How about "friends" that borrow things and you either have to ask for it back or repair it when they return it


Let my neighbor borrow my wheelbarrow to haul his firewood at the beginning of Winter one year. He returned it in the Spring(left it in my driveway). Noticed it was painted and the handles were duct taped. Hmmm. Saw him the next day unloading a new wheelbarrow and putting it in his garage. Found out, from his wife, that he left mine out all winter and was rusted and the handles were cracked from being wet and freezing. He did the same thing with my sledge hammer and wedge. We haven't talked since.


----------

